# Watertown N.Y. Bottles



## myersdiggers1998

Well here they all are , except the milks , they are in the dairy section , any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

2


----------



## myersdiggers1998

3


----------



## myersdiggers1998

4


----------



## myersdiggers1998

5


----------



## myersdiggers1998

6


----------



## myersdiggers1998

7


----------



## myersdiggers1998

7


----------



## myersdiggers1998

try 7 again


----------



## myersdiggers1998

8


----------



## myersdiggers1998

9


----------



## myersdiggers1998

10


----------



## myersdiggers1998

11


----------



## myersdiggers1998

12


----------



## myersdiggers1998

13


----------



## myersdiggers1998

14


----------



## myersdiggers1998

15


----------



## myersdiggers1998

16


----------



## myersdiggers1998

17


----------



## myersdiggers1998

18


----------



## myersdiggers1998

19


----------



## myersdiggers1998

20


----------



## myersdiggers1998

21


----------



## myersdiggers1998

22


----------



## myersdiggers1998

23


----------



## myersdiggers1998

24


----------



## myersdiggers1998

25


----------



## myersdiggers1998

26


----------



## myersdiggers1998

27


----------



## myersdiggers1998

28


----------



## myersdiggers1998

29


----------



## myersdiggers1998

30


----------



## myersdiggers1998

31


----------



## myersdiggers1998

32


----------



## myersdiggers1998

33


----------



## myersdiggers1998

34


----------



## myersdiggers1998

35


----------



## myersdiggers1998

36


----------



## myersdiggers1998

37


----------



## myersdiggers1998

38


----------



## myersdiggers1998

39


----------



## myersdiggers1998

40


----------



## myersdiggers1998

41


----------



## myersdiggers1998

42


----------



## myersdiggers1998

43


----------



## myersdiggers1998

44


----------



## myersdiggers1998

45


----------



## myersdiggers1998

46


----------



## myersdiggers1998

47


----------



## myersdiggers1998

48


----------



## myersdiggers1998

49


----------



## myersdiggers1998

50


----------



## myersdiggers1998

51


----------



## myersdiggers1998

52


----------



## myersdiggers1998

53


----------



## myersdiggers1998

54


----------



## myersdiggers1998

55


----------



## myersdiggers1998

56


----------



## myersdiggers1998

57


----------



## myersdiggers1998

58


----------



## myersdiggers1998

59


----------



## myersdiggers1998

60


----------



## myersdiggers1998

61


----------



## myersdiggers1998

62


----------



## myersdiggers1998

63


----------



## myersdiggers1998

64


----------



## myersdiggers1998

65


----------



## myersdiggers1998

66


----------



## myersdiggers1998

67--- to be continued.


----------



## JOETHECROW

That's quite a collection of locals Gordon!  Very nice...Merry Christmas.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

68


----------



## myersdiggers1998

69


----------



## myersdiggers1998

70


----------



## myersdiggers1998

71


----------



## myersdiggers1998

72


----------



## myersdiggers1998

73


----------



## oldtom

I love Watertown, did a lot of camping at Westcott Beach State Park, I dug back in the 1970s and found a snake oil bottle with a very deformed lip, its pontil blown and says Watertown N.Y. its clear and about 5" tall, I still have it somewhere around here, if i can figure how to take photo and post I will try, it really is a great bottle, was told years ago it was worth like $100.00


----------



## myersdiggers1998

cool, I would love to see it , if you want to sell it let me know.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

74


----------



## myersdiggers1998

75


----------



## Steve/sewell

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> 61


 Nice Gordon,I see you and Epack have more in common then I realized. First great collection you have, I really like this tomb shaped Medicine,second I see the average person in town in Watertown could choose to drink at any fine establishment on just about any corner in town!! So do you have now in your collection just about every embossed and paper labeled Watertown bottle known?...... such as some other guy I know at this forum who has everything from his town!!!
 Always wanted to ask you this Jim,are there any areas near Big Sandy creek where you can dig or detect that are on private ground. I collect Revolutionary war,War of 1812 and Civil war relics just curious.....
  Thanks for sharing again Gordon


----------



## cobaltbot

Somehow I've missed this thread, very nice local collection!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Steve, im always finding new locals . As far as the sandy creek area I really havent been digging or detecting down that way , but im sure a few door to door permissions and you might get lucky.[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

76


----------



## myersdiggers1998

77


----------



## myersdiggers1998

78


----------



## myersdiggers1998

79


----------



## myersdiggers1998

80


----------



## myersdiggers1998

81


----------



## myersdiggers1998

82


----------



## myersdiggers1998

83


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I saw this thread but I never new it was thins big.Nice new finds. G


----------



## myersdiggers1998

84 - 1958 coke


----------



## myersdiggers1998

85  -  7 7/8 " varient


----------



## myersdiggers1998

86


----------



## ScottBSA

Hey, I've seen those bottles!  Gordon, after I saw you, I picked up a Watertown Consumers Brewing bottle.  I will put up a picture soon.

 ScottBSA


----------



## myersdiggers1998

ok scott ty.


----------



## dygger60

very nice set of Watertown bottles......congrats

    I just did find a storn Lowville for Nortz and Sons...


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

87


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

88


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

89


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

Gotta love the local stuff, my favorite slugplate on a hutch too.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

90--- j.s.  Briggs seltzer


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

91


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

92


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

93


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

94 (variant)


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-03-16 19-41-12.917.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2014-12-27 17-30-20.719.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2014-08-15 20-32-49.855.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2014-09-03 18-45-00.289.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-03-02 17-28-29.548.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-02-19 15-50-17.147.jpg] Another variant


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2014-12-21 14-49-39.439.jpg] Another variant


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2014-12-03 21-00-38.119.jpg] double dot


----------



## Robby Raccoon

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

It would be nice to know which variant of which bottle, for the embossing doesn't show up well in all.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

another variant[attachment=2014-07-31 21-03-15.573.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

j.s. briggs co.[attachment=2014-08-19 18-01-16.464.jpg]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

# 94 is a star base , non iron pontil.- c.w. rider has dean foster&co. boston base,-s.r. ryan has karl hutter base with xx11-n [8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-05-31 17-41-05.266(OV).jpg]I GOT THIS 6" LABELED WITH CONTENTS DR. VANWERTS THE OTHER DAY.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-06-14 10-21-06.976.jpg] I got this this green 5 7/8" variant


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

[attachment=2015-07-10 19-25-17.882.jpg] I dug this 5 1/2" size variant with the words two fluid ounces on the side .


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*Re:  RE: Watertown N.Y. Bottles*

I SCORED ANOTHER LOCAL VARIANT , NOT TO BE SOLD ON OBV.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I got this crown top amber script quart , J.S. Briggs


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I got this Kepler & Haas
 teal hutch, only one known so far.


----------



## botlguy

I Haven't read anything from you in a looooong time. Good to see a post. I'm currently selling my friend Bill's Watertown bottles on eBay, he's in a nursing home.             Jim


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Sorry here about your friend jim , im on facebook mostly nowadays.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I dug this pint milk M. Hollywood (rare)


----------



## wareagle88

Looking for Watertown, NY milk bottles.  Anyone have bottles they want to sell?  Thanks


----------



## botlguy

I HAVE SEVERAL. P.M. me.
Jim


----------



## wareagle88

PM sent, botlguy


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I dig a few once and a while , ill message you if I bring a few home.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I finally got this beer after ten years of searching.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Nice local recently added up to around 200 locals , too many to load here .


----------

